# Did you see this?...SoCal Urban Assault Races



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

Coming up in Sept...if you're not knowing...I'm here to let you know

San Diego Subaru Urban Assault Race: 9/23
Los Angeles (Long Beach) Subaru Urban Assault Race: 9/30

















Like an "Alley Cat" race on steroids, the Urban Assault Race is a crazy-fun event where teams of two race to checkpoints all over town completing challenges at each stop. We're talking big wheels, slip n slides, wheelbarrows, and much more.

New Belgium Brewing (yes - the maker's of Fat Tire) give away two cruisers to the winning team and many kegs of beer for the after party. Chipotle also provides burritos to all participants.









It's THE MOST FUN YOU'LL HAVE ALL SUMMER - no doubt.
Check it out: www.urbanassaultrace.com


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I saw your same post on MTBR. Are you affiliated?

Looks like fun, in a "I can't believe I'm drunk at 11am and racing Bigwheels" kinda way.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> Looks like fun, in a "I can't believe I'm drunk at 11am and racing Bigwheels" kinda way.


Now that sounds like a fun way to do the ride. Now what shall the choice of drink be...Jager...Jameson...oh how the mind reals with possibilities. 

From the event site: 
"Last year the LA race was *one* by NYC bike messengers. Let's see if some SoCal locals can take home the bikes this year!"

I really hope that was a joke.


----------



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

For real...Squid - legendary NYC messenger was on a team that took home the win in LA last year. And a couple of San Diego messengers from Aloha Couriers won in San Diego.

We had a run of messenger wins. Typically it's the MTBers that win it. In Boulder and Denver Team Trek/VW won the bikes (in both races)

It's good to see racers out there having a great time -doing something different. The same MTB courses against the same racers every weekend can get a bit old. And we also have a policy where everybody can race regardless of your financial state. If you can't spare the change to race, send me a PM and we'll find a way to make it work for your team


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

No I meant the use of the word *one *rather than *won*. As seen here: "Last year the LA race was *one* by NYC bike messengers."


----------



## keepitsimplespeed (Dec 20, 2005)

Uh yeah...you caught it. They 'won' the race. Not 'one'... Good catch.

Anyway - you should have seen it - it was great. NYC messengers in full force.


----------

